# Streetwires Products



## sirbOOm (Jan 24, 2013)

While looking for distribution blocks for my power/ground (and not finding anything that suits what I want... baffles me how people use some of these) I kept coming across the Streetwires brand. I used them back in my last install for some bits but they weren't nearly as expensive as they are today. Are they "just expensive for expensive's sake" or is there something fancy about their pruducts? More expensive for comparable items to Stinger, KnuKoncepts, etc.

Also, as an FYI, Home Depot (at least in Ellenwood, GA), has distribution blocks. They aren't brass or gold or platinum or adamantium bi-carbonate excelon delta bravo charlie, but they are $8... not $45. (Just no plastic cover thingy.)


----------



## Horsemanwill (Jun 1, 2008)

pics of the home depot blocks


----------



## SPLEclipse (Aug 17, 2012)

Horsemanwill said:


> pics of the home depot blocks


My HD has a good selection of copper terminals and splicers. I'm sure you could fashion a makeshift distro out of it somehow. They're cheap too, my 0/1 screw-down terminals were about $1.50 a piece.

The biggest difference I've found in power distribution products is tolerances. Cheaper stuff tends to fit more loosely, the screws get crossthreaded more easily, and so on. I've always had good experiences with Streetwire products, and they aren't that expensive either. I think PartsExpress stocks them now as well.


----------



## ZAKOH (Nov 26, 2010)

If you want good distribution blocks, take a look at Knukonceptz konfused power and ground 3-way distribution blocks. First, they come with a number of fitting rings, so any of the terminals can accept 8, 4, or 0awg wire. Also, the power distribution block some with fuse holders, which is fantastic. You get to choose the sizes for three free fuses when ordering. I believe the power distribution block cost me less than $20. If Streetwires charges more than that while having none of these features, it's simply a ripoff.


----------



## Chaos (Oct 27, 2005)

Streetwires has made good stuff for as long as I can remember. I'm even going to use the integrated battery/fuse terminals for my next install.

Not that there is anything wrong with the home depot parts - if it suits your purpose and you make solid connections, it will probably be fine.


----------



## bigaudiofanatic (Mar 1, 2009)

I used streetwire in my first installs, 8 gauge than 4 gauge way before hyperflex (kicker) and other silicone sleeved wire was out. I had a love hate relationship with their wire. In the winter it was a bear to work with, while in the summer it became more flexable. Anyway streetwire makes great products however for the price you pay for them I would take my money else where. Interesting that you found them to be even more expensive than stinger as I sometimes found the opposite. Kicker has been the brand I swear by for a while, but quickly Knu is winning me over. In the quality aspect of streetwires products to others I would say they are about the same, If I remember correctly streetwire actually has a bit more of a insulation jacket than the other big brands, especially Knu.

Added note: looking on their website it looks like they still don't even have a flexible jacket power wire yet, pretty sad on that sense.


----------



## schmiddr2 (Aug 10, 2009)

Might just be for entertainment, but have a look at this comparison: Wire Comparison


----------



## sirbOOm (Jan 24, 2013)

For power wire, I see no reason to use expensive "car audio"-focused stuff. Instead, just get some welding wire which is, you got it, COPPER. Not tinned or "silvered" copper. Not CCA (or KCA, as Knu likes to brand it annoyingly). I'm using 2AWG which is far more than I need for my single 5-channel amplifier that will only accept a 4AWG wire. It remains very flexible (Radaflex), was cheaper per foot at gauge with shipping (for me), and it's black (so it hides well). I do very much love the new car audio wire and how flexible it is compared to the old stuff that I had to manipulate. I always seemed to be doing an install with my Christmas money which meant cold weather!  I wonder what took so long for that to make it to the mainstream.


----------

